# Hopper remote control problem



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

When I try to put my Hopper 40 UHF remote in TV mode so I can control other features on the TV, the TV's setup for example, instead of the remote changing to TV the TV button flashes 3 times and the remote goes back to the last function I was using the remote for, usually it goes back to SAT, but it also went back to AUX once, I think because I have a home theater receiver and am using the remote to control the volume with it, and the volume button happened to be the last button I pushed before pushing the TV button.
How do you change the remote over to TV so you can use the remote to control other functions on the TV, is this possible? I had no problem doing this with the VIP722k remote that the Hopper replaced.
Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Snydley said:


> When I try to put my Hopper 40 UHF remote in TV mode so I can control other features on the TV, the TV's setup for example, instead of the remote changing to TV the TV button flashes 3 times and the remote goes back to the last function I was using the remote for, usually it goes back to SAT, but it also went back to AUX once, I think because I have a home theater receiver and am using the remote to control the volume with it, and the volume button happened to be the last button I pushed before pushing the TV button.
> How do you change the remote over to TV so you can use the remote to control other functions on the TV, is this possible? I had no problem doing this with the VIP722k remote that the Hopper replaced.
> Thanks,
> Snyde


Settings - Remote Manager - Limited Mode - Disable


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

That did it, 
Thanks,
Snyde


----------

